# Gallery Models USS Intrepid



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Picked up my Intrepid from my LHS today.

OMG such a beautiful model is makes me weep like a little girl.

I've been wanting an angled deck Essex since Trumpeter started expanding the line of 1/350 scale ships and carriers.
I want to dig right into it, but sadly a bunch of other stuff on the bench.

It is a single piece hull (no waterline parts) that has minor mold division lines in it.
The hull contours look good.
There is also a box of parts inside the main box that look like they are specific to Intrepid, so other ships are likely on the way.
My personal preference for ships would have been the Lexington. But I couldn't wait.

Like other recent carrier kits, there is a floor for the hangar deck, but sadly, not a complete interior.

There is a sufficiant assortment of aircraft with some amazing fine panel lines (obviously oversized for real aircraft, but good in terms of the overall scale).

I didn't notice what year the model depicts the Intrepid, but it would be cool if Gallery (or anyone) starts to produce the other aircraft (that aren't already produced in 1/350) that are on the deck of the Intrepid Museum.


----------

